
The Instagram Aesthetic Is Over - cageface
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/04/influencers-are-abandoning-instagram-look/587803/
======
spacegod
I remain convinced that the next true popular aesthetic will be an offshoot of
art deco combined with heavy nature related elements.

The next wave of tech is clean tech.

Electric cars and lab cultured meat.

We've entered years of clean designs of pure white backgrounds derived from
Apple and more recently the pastels. There's no chaos with our designs and too
much order.

I think Travis Kalanick was right to enter the real estate/land use industry.
I think Stanford and Harvard buying up real estate in the central valley of
California is the smartest decision.

We're going back to the land, just like the 70's.

~~~
gopher2
This is a more interesting suggestion/theory than the article. That would be a
cool development.

I'm not sure what the Atlantic is talking about. The Instagram aesthetic is
literally everywhere you look in restaurants, cafes, etc and certainly not
"over." Or maybe I'm going to thr wrong cafes. But it seems massively popular
and like many millions of people are posting curated photos to instagram in
the spirit of the "instagram aesthetic."

~~~
spacegod
When you see a fashion trend everywhere, it has two years before it expires.

------
0db532a0
The Premium Mediocre Life of Maya the Millenial:

[https://www.ribbonfarm.com/2017/08/17/the-premium-
mediocre-l...](https://www.ribbonfarm.com/2017/08/17/the-premium-mediocre-
life-of-maya-millennial/)

